# Cigar Illusion Lion



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2011)

Finished this one up last night. A more robust pen.
Body is Hawaiian Koa (love the way it turns)
Ash is Buckeye

I'm not sold on the color combo. The pen is a precise fit/turning, but I tried Tgold parts and it was too much gold. I switched to Tsilver parts and liked that, but now the label blends in too much I think. I may go looking for a label that had black, silver and some red. I may end up going back to the Tgold! :biggrin:

This pen has the end sliced off (as if by a cigar end cutter)

Enjoy.


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 11, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Finished this one up last night. A more robust pen.
> Body is Hawaiian Koa (love the way it turns)
> Ash is Buckeye
> 
> ...


 

very nice. if you want that kind of color scheme for a band, try Don Diego, Perdomo or maybe Comacho (one of my favorites).


----------



## thewishman (Nov 11, 2011)

Martin, that is a real beauty! I like the label blending in. Usually gold is not appealing, it might be a good choice here.


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 11, 2011)

Martin...truly a work of art. I find the ash tip very interesting. Also, simple detail, but this is the first pen I've seen with the end cut off and it enhances the reality and beauty of the replicated cigar.
Darrell


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I really like the way use detailed the label end. Is the ash smooth to the touch?


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 11, 2011)

OK OK Ok, Martin you are a genius! I wonder if i am the only one that noticed this, but your pen box is SAAAWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET. Did you custom design that yourself?


----------



## moke (Nov 11, 2011)

Martin, 
Great work as usual, I always marvel at your work.

What is the material in the "cut off" that asimilates tobacco? Is it turning sawdust in CA? Also, how do you get the "ash" to that texture? 

Thanks


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2011)

*info*



scotian12 said:


> Also, simple detail, but this is the first pen I've seen with the end cut off and it enhances the reality and beauty of the replicated cigar.
> Darrell


 


Rmartin said:


> I really like the way use detailed the label end. Is the ash smooth to the touch?


 


moke said:


> What is the material in the "cut off" that asimilates tobacco? Is it turning sawdust in CA? Also, how do you get the "ash" to that texture?
> 
> Thanks


 
Still working on the detail for the tip. I cut off the tips of a couple cigars with the cutter and, like the ash, just start detailing with the Dremel. The ash end is rough. The wood is sealed, but it's got a lot of texture.

The real trick is getting this whole thing perfectly round so that even with a triple thread start it's a perfect fit with every thread. I'm not about to give everything away as I am still trying to figure things out myself. :wink:

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 11, 2011)

Sure looks real to me amazing detail, and the Cigar case is great.


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 11, 2011)

Outstanding Martin.  Amazing detail in each one you do.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought the leather travel humidor online. Only to discover that the inner components are terrible and cheap. I will likely find a way to adapt it like everything we do in turning.

Dave! Thanks. Good to se ya here and thanks.


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 11, 2011)

MartinPens said:
			
		

> ... I'm not about to give everything away as I am still trying to figure things out myself. :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the comments!



Guess that means class won't be in session anytime soon. . hehe

Tom


----------



## boxerman (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cigar pen. I really like your cigar pens. What Kit do you use for them?


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't use any one particular kit. I have used pieces/parts from Churchills which I sometimes shave down on the lathe (and ruin at times) Gentleman's kit parts and even pieces of the Roman Harvest kits. 

If anyone screws up one of those kits while making a pen, let me know. I have spare parts galore.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 12, 2011)

For those who want to know how to make one of these. All I can say is to get into the shop and start asking questions like "how do I get cap parts inset into the cap?" How do I get the cap and body together and turned round so that everything is perfectly round on a triple start thread?"

Out of every 4 I make, 1 is a failure. It may look good from the outside, but it is minutely out of round. 
I can tell you this... if you don't have a collet chuck of some sort, I'm not sure how else it can be done.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful work Martin, I love your faux cigars, especially the ashes!


----------



## Miles42 (Nov 13, 2011)

Creative, to say the least. You guys are amazing


----------



## Texas Penworks (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome Pen!


----------



## GrantH (Nov 13, 2011)

These are by far my favorite type of pen, style wise. I enjoy others, but these are just cool! Very nice work.


----------



## Gregf (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice!
Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 13, 2011)

How about a tutioral on making these pens.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not ready to do a tutorial on these pens. Thanks for asking.

Martin


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 14, 2011)

Another Great Looking Pen.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate missing these!!! I have an Oliveros label that may suit your needs...I have more of the cigars but am way behind this level of pen!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cigar Labels*



Jim Burr said:


> I hate missing these!!! I have an Oliveros label that may suit your needs...I have more of the cigars but am way behind this level of pen!


 
Thanks Jim. I'm always open to getting cigar labels. I trying to work out trades from local cigar shops. Not a lot of success yet.

Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 17, 2011)

*class not in session*



tjseagrove said:


> MartinPens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All in good time, Tom. You know the quote about not selling wine before it's time - just adapt that, somehow, to making cigar look-alike pens.

Imagine, measure, turn, measure, cuss and start over, and measure....:biggrin:

Martin


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that is a REAL cigar pen.
Beautiful work.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 19, 2011)

William O Young said:
			
		

> Now that is a REAL cigar pen.
> Beautiful work.



Thanks William! Now I just have to figure out a fountain pen version that has a quality nib and I'l be ready to put them on my web store - which is empty right now.


----------

